# How about this guy?



## mokinho (Feb 11, 2007)

*he looks more plump in the first pic*

Hows his gate?

He looks a lot more plump in the first pic.


----------



## prettypalfrey (Mar 12, 2007)

he definately looks healthier in the before picture but then again I am guilty for loving thicker horses


----------



## Bentley (Mar 2, 2007)

He needs more groceries and perhaps better quality feed. He definitely looked in 'bloom' when you bought him, but he doesn't now. Forgive me, but he looks sad. BUT, perhaps it is only a bleached out winter coat--take some more pictures. His confirmation is beautiful.


----------



## Horse_love999 (Mar 17, 2007)

he looks so much better than before, but it looks as if his feet mite need to be a little bit stronger. 

-chelsea-


----------



## DarkAndalusian (Mar 16, 2007)

His coat was wet in the picture - it was taken right after a ride.


----------



## anni257 (Jan 5, 2007)

...


----------



## * Dusky Cowgirl * (Feb 21, 2007)

True True, 
I think the first pic is just on a bad angle.  
The Second pic he looks a lot fatter but fatter is not 
always the best for theses horses... 
Very beautiful horse, I would maybe take a pic 
of him side on? 
Nice horse by all means!  
-Dusky


----------



## DarkAndalusian (Mar 16, 2007)

Thanks everyone. Here is a picture of him when he was in training. He hasn't been ridden very much in the past few months since it has been winter and the place I was boarding him at didn't have an indoor arena. He's at a new stable now that does have an arena so I hope to start riding more often.


----------



## prettypalfrey (Mar 12, 2007)

He is beautiful


----------



## Babyrowz (Mar 16, 2007)

he looks lovely being ridden.i love the movement he has in trot!


----------



## pantha1 (Mar 15, 2007)

Hi,

You are very lucky to get a horse like this, they are very inteligent animals, learn fast and forget little.
I was lucky to ride several of these, they where trained to do tricks, eg:-laydown, rear, rear and kick, dresage, etc.
Do you know of his background, has he been trained in any of these areas.
If so, you may be able to learn some of the aids. can be tricky.

Is he a stallion, or gelding, if uncut, has papers and has a very good temp. you could consider breeding with him.

nice boy..................


----------



## DarkAndalusian (Mar 16, 2007)

Thanks!
Cad is a gelding. He was kept as a breeding stallion until he was 5 - he is 9 now. He has two babies on the ground, one is out of a qh mare and one is out of an arab. I would have loved to see him crossed with a purered Andy. 
He has excellent bloodlines. He is a Leviton grandson as well as a Regalado grandson. His bloodlines can be seen on allbreedpedigree.com under his registered name, Chukote. 
I've used him as a dressage horse and that is where most of his training is. We've won several ribbons and championships at the lower levels and the only things stopping us from showing at the mid-upper levels are time and money. 
When he was in training last summer (when the under saddle picture was taken) he was being taught the Spanish Walk. 
I've also done a little bit of jumping, eventing, hunter, and (don't laugh) barrel racing and cutting with Cad. Just for fun. His dressage training really helped with the cutting. He is very responsive and can turn on a dime.
His temperment is wonderful. I have my niece and nephews (ages 3-10) around him all the time and he is wonderful with them. My nephew is riding him in my avatar pic. He's the kind of horse I as an advanced rider can get on and have fun with, and then I can stick a kid on him (on the lunge line or on a lead rope, of course) and he will take care of them. =) I really really with he were still a stud because I would love to have a foal or two by him. And I know a lot of people who would love to have one similar to him.


----------



## DarkAndalusian (Mar 16, 2007)

This has always been one of my favorite shots of Cad... even though the quality stinks. =/


----------



## hsharp123 (Mar 22, 2007)

He is STUNNING!!

I think the (just been riden pic did him no justice but then i guess he had sweated on his ride and was also tired!

You are very lucky!!!

Enjoy the new arena and being able to get riding again-its so difficult without one (ground to soft and then to hard-impossible i know myself!)

Elz x


----------

